# Shipmate (Force 10) Stove (heater) parts



## daurin (Jul 15, 2009)

I've had this old Shipmate kero/diesel galley stove for over 30 years, and I'm not ready yet to make the leap to propane for a number of reasons. Now it seems that Force 10, who used to sell replacement heater burners (which fit the old Shipmate stoves perfectly) is no longer selling them. Force 10 told me the company that makes them went belly up. 

Does anyone know of any other supplier of these kerosene/diesel burners and parts? (Put a call into A&H already...waiting to hear back.)


----------



## daurin (Jul 15, 2009)

*Shipmate/Force 10 stove burner - low flow*

While I'm at it, I may as well ask the community whether anyone else has this problem with these kero burners:

After a few years of heavy use, the flow rate in the Force 10 burner replacements for the Shipmate stove starts to drop off to the point where the stove is on permanent "low". No amount of disassembly, cleaning and rebuilding seems to help with the problem, but pop a new burner on that line, and presto! all better.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Maybe you can soak the old burner in some solvent? To break down what ever is causing it to slow down the heat, and then flush it out?......*i2f*


----------



## daurin (Jul 15, 2009)

*solvents &tc.*

Right, I should try something more aggressive, like MEK perhaps. So far I've just used kerosene and a wire brush.

Btw. From my original paperwork on the stove, I find that the Shipmate burner part number was #4195, while the Force 10 equivalent (or perhaps the Optimus equivalent?) was 207b. Can anyone verify?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't know if the parts are identical, but try this site in the UK. Blakes
Home
Brian


----------



## TonyGrayAmistad (Aug 1, 2010)

*I've also had the same slow loss of output*

My current working theory is that the heated kerosene leaves carbon deposits in the preheat tubes which eventually constrict the flow. I don't know of a solvent that would clean it out though. I'm trying base-camp too, but also saw a link to a german company (can't post whole link, you'll have to figure it out...)

hytta (dot) de (slash) kocher (slash) Zubehoer-fuer-Petroleumkocher,414 (dot) htm

where the top item on the list looks like what we're after.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Tony
Trotac at 85 Dallas Road Victoria sells burners.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

I'd try soaking them in a high pH Caustic (Lye) solution. It won't damage metals except aluminum. We build wastewater treatment equipment used on oily wastewater, and that is what we use to clean them.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

"Sailorman" will probably have the parts that you need. They specialize in 'hard to get' and obsolete marine stove parts. Sailorman New & Used Marine: The World's Largest and Most Unique New & Used Marine Emporium


----------

